# The escaped crickets have gone to far...... gentlemen, I declare a state of war!



## wwcern (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok so to be honest some crickets have escaped and found there way under some cracks and into the walls on my utility room. 

But now they have started to make noise, this I cannot tolerate. They may have won the battle for Sunday nights sleep but I assure you, I will win the war!

On the note of open warfare with crickets, can anyone make any recommendations? I am currently planning the first strike with 500g of ant killer powder


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

lol good luck
i threw around 100 small crickets out in back garden 2month ago and thought they would die

how wrong was i lol

tonight ive been outside and all i can hear is lots and i mean lots of chirp chirp chirp lol

not sure what your gonna do but if mine are still going 2 month later you got a few month of it lol

how many escaped


----------



## wwcern (Apr 15, 2010)

not sure exactly, only had the lizard for about 10 days and got rid of him due to it. 

I have seen about 3 or 4 in the room, havent seen any other anywhere else in the house in over 2 weeks.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have just come on a 2 week holiday to America,couple days ago the wife dropped a few crickets and guess what we found roaming round our villa yesterday, mite be a coinserdance but it was same size and we ain't seen one since,as to your problem I found them sticky cricket traps worked ok but it is a slow process


----------



## simon31uk (Jan 6, 2012)

you could have used locusts
i found my beardie didnt like crickets so i threw the lot 
but my 9month who i got today is on locusts and u dont get many of them 
so im thinking of going back to crickets 
i can get 10 tubs of 150 crickets for 10quid plus 4quid p+p
i know what u mean though they are fast little things u can nuy cricket keepers which are supposed to be good,
i used to open lid slightly and stick tweezers in and quickly grab 1


----------



## wacka_1 (Apr 16, 2009)

Locate where they are audibly, then leave out some salad or carrot or similar in close proximity, lay sticky traps (can be made with a piece of card, wrapping parcel tape sticky side up around it) all round the bait. turn lights out and wait. every hour try to surprise them by putting the lights on and being ready with the rolled up news paper.

I woke up one morning to find my new delivery of 2000 adult black crickets had ALL escaped. Took me a while to locate them all.

Good luck, could take alot of patience.


----------



## beardedAlan (Apr 19, 2012)

Its there house now! you should move :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

after you've got them all - switch to roaches :whistling2:


----------



## stokesy (Mar 11, 2011)

Higgt4 said:


> after you've got them all - switch to roaches :whistling2:


:lol2: I keep finding roaches in my house but at least they don't chirp lol


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

I use a cricket keeper, fount it really handy to be honest, and to slow the crickets down when I put them in the keeper I put them in the fridhe for 15 mins, this gives me time to clean and prepare the keepers for the new hosts.
What I like about the keepers are the tubes the crickets hide in, do easy just to take a tube and tap a few crickets into a jar to dust!

My friend uses locust but they look evil buggers lol I have to get new crickets today and was debating if I should get a few locust as never tried them before!


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

wwcern said:


> not sure exactly, only had the lizard for about 10 days and got rid of him due to it.
> 
> I have seen about 3 or 4 in the room, havent seen any other anywhere else in the house in over 2 weeks.


Got rid of your lizard because of escaped crickets and noise ?.
Why didn't you just switch live food ?.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Oinkeyface said:


> I use a cricket keeper, fount it really handy to be honest, and to slow the crickets down when I put them in the keeper I put them in the fridhe for 15 mins, this gives me time to clean and prepare the keepers for the new hosts.
> What I like about the keepers are the tubes the crickets hide in, do easy just to take a tube and tap a few crickets into a jar to dust!
> 
> My friend uses locust but they look evil buggers lol I have to get new crickets today and was debating if I should get a few locust as never tried them before!


Locusts r brilliant, they dont bite, make noise and dont smell smae with roaches!  plus they are more nutritious than crickets. 

I find i have less escapees with locusts and roaches as well. My dragon doesnt like them but had to get some for my T's so i have loads of small crix running round my utility room.


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

wwcern said:


> not sure exactly, only had the lizard for about 10 days and got rid of him due to it.


No offence but WTF!?!?!?!?


----------



## Oinkeyface (May 23, 2012)

Well i will try locust when i go to shop and see if he likes them


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

I find crickets really annoying as well, so I switched to dubia roaches and haven't looked back...


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

stokesy said:


> :lol2: I keep finding roaches in my house but at least they don't chirp lol


I know what you mean, but my escapees seem to wait until my OH is looking before they make an appearance, then I get into trouble :bash:


----------



## wwcern (Apr 15, 2010)

i know i am gutted i had to get rid of my dragon but my mum went so mental when she found crickets on her bed lol


----------



## skywalker550 (May 6, 2012)

*escaped crickets*

I know what you mean. They are trixie little blighters and they dont half shift. I keep finding escapees in my shoes. If you put some carrot on the floor, they should come for that providing of course they haven't found another food source. 
Good luck catching them!
If you had a Leo I would suggest putting him on the floor where tge escaped crickets are as my escapees don't last long when I do this.


----------



## Nami (Mar 18, 2012)

I've flicked 2 off my bed this week. Another i threw off my back as i woke in the night feeling something running up and down me. 

I don't mind them but people i live with go mental >.<


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Nami said:


> I've flicked 2 off my bed this week. Another i threw off my back as i woke in the night feeling something running up and down me.
> 
> I don't mind them but people i live with go mental >.<


Its mealworm beetles I keep finding .... Or some strange flying bugs. No idea where they keep coming from. Luckily I have a hoover, I mean beardie ....


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Higgt4 said:


> I know what you mean, but my escapees seem to wait until my OH is looking before they make an appearance, then I get into trouble :bash:


Ano the feeling!

My brother spotted a bug on the wall in the livingroom the other day ooops! He said it was a roach but i think it was a morio beetle myself as i found a number of crix in with them and realised the mesh on the 2 containers they are in has come loose and they are stacked on top of each other, thats the 2nd batch of 250 sm/med crix that have escaped :mf_dribble::whistling2::lol2:

Good job i have an understanding mum ey!  until they reach adult size and start chirping. Will keep the dogs and cats amused anyway!


----------



## Carlthechameleon (Jun 18, 2013)

*So how do you get rid of them?*

Carl won't eat crickets - can't say I blame him - have about 30 of em - so if i let them go in the garden i'm going to have problems am I? (you say they're still there after 2 months??)

We haven't had a problem with them escaping - but since he got a taste of locust he won't touch em!

Not sure what to do with em - take em back to pet shop or let em go???:gasp:


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

Crickets have a short life span, so i shouldn't worry about them beyond 8 weeks. When they start chirping they have reached adulthood and are not far from dying naturally. 

On another note, any idiot that releases live feeder food into our eco system shouldn't be keeping reptiles imo. Congrats numb nuts.



simon31uk said:


> lol good luck
> i threw around 100 small crickets out in back garden 2month ago and thought they would die
> 
> how wrong was i lol
> ...


----------



## Carlthechameleon (Jun 18, 2013)

Which is exactly why I was asking here first as I thought people here were likely to be experienced in such things and helpful rather than rude and insolent - it would seem I was quite mistaken, and shall look elsewhere for advice in future.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

At uni I had a cricket escape and live under the fridge for a solid 3-4 months. Sadly after a particularly messy house party we elected to cover the kitchen floor in water and bleach. After that we never heard the poor little fellow again (by the 2 month mark we'd grown quite attached to him).

Your best bet, if you can access the area, is probably those sticky traps. Stick something strong smelling on them (paté has worked for me in the past, oddly, but I'm sure anything particularly sugary or particularly meaty would work).

Even if you can't get access, its likely they'll leave the area at night in search of food, so you could get away with leaving them in close proximity.


----------



## Spreebok (Jul 4, 2012)

Dubia roaches all the way man, they may get out from time to time, but they're noiseless 

On crickets, funnily enough my mum loved the chirping, it was actually ME that they drove mental!


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah dubia's and turkistans!! All the way.. Hated crixs when I had them.. Prefered feeding locusts.. The escapees were alot easier to catch too! :-D

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

Carlthechameleon said:


> Which is exactly why I was asking here first as I thought people here were likely to be experienced in such things and helpful rather than rude and insolent - it would seem I was quite mistaken, and shall look elsewhere for advice in future.


he wasn't talking about you.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

vukic said:


> Yeah dubia's and turkistans!! All the way.. Hated crixs when I had them.. Prefered feeding locusts.. The escapees were alot easier to catch too! :-D
> 
> Tiger
> 
> Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2



Agree 100% never go back to crix now


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd've swapped to locust. Easier to catch should they escape :lol2:

Also as a solution, aswell as placing sticky traps as mentioned above. Try putting some plants around, whenever a locust went missing in my room I'd always find the little :censor: taking a chunk outta my house plants :lol2:

I'm sure crickets would do the same...


----------

